# Litter of Silver Fox



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm truely excited, we have our first litter of Silver Fox born here!Leave to my doe, Morgana le Fey to kindle her first litter on Friday the 13th! LOL! Looks like she had 5, all black. I'll get photo's as soon as Morgana calms down...

I'm really pleased to finally have this litter. Another one is due tomorrow. I'm going to track their growth and development and compare it to my Flemish...


----------



## Flashy (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh WOW! Happy Friday the 13th


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, now I'm going to have to find appropriate names for them... Jason? Triskaidekaphobia? (Not sure that'll fit on the pedigree...) Superstition? LOL! I may need help here!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't wait for the photo's


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats to your first litter of Silver Foxes!!! YAY!!!


----------



## clevername (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats!

Hey I think we planned our breedings for the same date, I had a doe kindle yesterday and have one still waiting to pop.

Planning on bringing them to the Fulton show?


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't make the Fulton show, but Silver Fox are sanctioned at the Central Mass. Rabbit Breeders Network show, May 31st (Spencer Fairgrounds, Spencer, MA) and they will be just over 11 weeks by then!


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 13, 2009)

roxy and hartleybun send their congratulations:toast::carrot


----------



## clevername (Mar 13, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Can't make the Fulton show, but Silver Fox are sanctioned at the Central Mass. Rabbit Breeders Network show, May 31st (Spencer Fairgrounds, Spencer, MA) and they will be just over 11 weeks by then!


It's a real Silver Fox week. Fox are sanctioned for Sunday in MA, a double show in Fulton NY Sat the 6th and then there is another show the day afterward which is hosted by my local rabbit breeders club.:biggrin2:

I think I may only show at the later two shows, busy weekend all the the same.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2009)

It's still exciting to see them getting sanctioned and being put on the table!


----------



## clevername (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, it makes me happy everytime I see a new face at the show table.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 13, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Yeah, now I'm going to have to find appropriate names for them... Jason? Triskaidekaphobia? (Not sure that'll fit on the pedigree...) Superstition? LOL! I may need help here!


...Jinx! or, the opposite: Lucky!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got word from home, the second Silver Fox doe has kindled 5 babies... and one of the Mini Rex has kindled 5 or 6 and another Mini Rex was vigorously working on her nest... Yeah! (Must be a good day to kindle! Keeping my fingers crossed for Ginger's Penny!)


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

I am hoping that the babie birthin vibe rubs off on penny all the way down here in MD!!!! *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## polly (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations Cathy thats brilliant news  will be interesting to see how they progress compared to the flemmies and soon beverens too well on my side


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool so happy to hear that you have had such a good Friday the 13th.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2009)

BlueGiants wrote:


> Can't make the Fulton show, but Silver Fox are sanctioned at the Central Mass. Rabbit Breeders Network show, May 31st (Spencer Fairgrounds, Spencer, MA)Â  and they will be just over 11 weeks by then!
> 
> Â



I just might have to see if I can make it.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 14, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations!  Looking forward to photos!


----------



## minirexmama (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats! That's a lot of babies! I'm waiting on three litters over the next few weeks.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 15, 2009)

BABIES!!!!!!!!

Not such an unlucky day after all! When do we get pictures? We need lots and lots of Silver Fox pics as they grow!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats, funny how when one life ends so many more begin


----------



## irishlops (Mar 15, 2009)

its the cyle of life grace.
joy and sorrow brought together in unsion


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG I can't wait to see them all! *cathy better show me those mini-rex babies!!!* 

It's hard to find Friday the 13th names but I did think about other superstitions...... 

Broken Mirror 7 years of bad luck: *Mirror* for a kit that looks a lot like or acts like Mama.

A Cricket in the house is good luck: *Cricket
*
A Frog in the house is good luck: *Froggy
*
Putting Salt at the doorway keeps evil out: *Salty
*
Lucky 7: *Seven
*
4 leaf Clover good luck: *Clover* 

Doves are good luck:* Dovey
*
Find a Penny and pick it up, all the day you'll have good luck: *PENNY* 

Horse shoes are good luck: *Shoey 
*
Skip the cracks to avoid breaking your mother's back: *Skippy
*
A chimney sweep coming towards you is good luck: *Sweeper*


----------



## clevername (Mar 15, 2009)

Jeeze, I am still waiting on my last doe to pop. I know she took, cause I can feel at least 2 in there.

My first had a litter of 8 and I'd really like to foster a few off, the bigger buns seem to be getting all the milk. Greedy little devils ;-)


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 16, 2009)

The Silver Fox litters are doing real well this morning. As of last night, they weighed about 3 oz. each (at 48 hours old). There are 5 in each litter, and they are pretty even in weight.

Here are some Photo's of them at 2 days... 






There is one with a tiny white blaze on it's head. (I have heard that that may shed out as the rabbit grows. If it doesn't, it will not be showable.)










Look at their fat lil bellies!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 16, 2009)

I LOVE THEM!!!! They are so cute!


----------



## clevername (Mar 16, 2009)

So cute!!!

Yes the blazes sometimes molt out so don't give up on them until their first molt has come and gone. One of my lines actually carries that trait so almost all the kits were born with blazes... I know mom's molted out so I'm not too disheartened about it, but I would have been pretty shocked if I hadn't seen her as a junior.

My other doe finally kindled this morning. Another 6 babies, bringing my total to 14.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 16, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 16, 2009)

*clevername wrote: *


> My other doe finally kindled this morning. Another 6 babies, bringing my total to 14.


Congratulations! 6 is a good sized litter. Yeah, I heard about the blaze getting shed out. This one has a tiny lil strip... We'll see.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh Cathy! They are so cute! I love them! I can't wait to see them as they grow!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 16, 2009)

They're SO darling!:bunnyheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 2, 2009)

Cathy...you have mini rex babies right now? ...ok, not babies...but young ones...


----------



## maherwoman (May 2, 2009)

Aww!! What cutie-pies!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (May 2, 2009)

They are 7 weeks old today, all about 3 lbs each. Mostly black with the softest baby fur! But their silvering is just starting to show on their bellies and feet... (They are marked in their ears with Marking Pen for now.)

One of the boys (#6):





Girl (Number 1):





Curious boy 6:





Doe number 3:





This is where the silvering is starting to show...on the belly.





This is their sire's fur... Navaho is a wonderful boy!


----------



## clevername (May 3, 2009)

Oooo... Navaho turned out nice! Very even silvering!

His babies look great too.


----------



## BellTowerAngoras (May 3, 2009)

Aww they are adorable! I now must get pics of my baby French Angoras xD


----------

